# foutage de gueule



## JamesAG

I've seen the phrase "foutage de gueule" a few times now and I have no idea what it means as it's not in any dictionary. This has been annoying me for a while so any help will be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## ChiMike

An attitude of mind derived from: Je me fous de ta gueule, seems to me.

Mais c'est du focaliage!


----------



## emma42

A load of (old) flannel?

A load of bollocks?


----------



## ChiMike

Thanks, Emma! I forgot to use the warning.

I think, for Americans, f...headedness  or "a bit of f...-all"   (whence the beautiful Québecois: focaliage)


----------



## JamesAG

ok I guess that sort of makes sense, thanks


----------



## Auryn

How about "It's a piss-take"?


----------



## Kelly B

I'm working on _foutage de gueule intégrale_ - how about _uncensored _(or _unadulterated_, maybe) ridicule ?


----------



## Agnès E.

Mmm... non, ça veut dire que l'on se moque complètement de quelqu'un ou d'une situation. Pas seulement légèrement, mais complètement. C'est très négatif.

Do you have some context ?


----------



## Katemonster

french4beth said:


> "Screwing around" is another possibility.
> .


 
Not in British English, unless foutage de gueule has another meaning I don't know ...
I think the best translation, as already suggested, is taking the pisss


----------



## Kelly B

Taking the piss, unfortunately, isn't used at all in American English. (I suppose we could talk about bladder infections and nurses, but that's just silly.)

Context? 
prix des [these things] = foutage de gueule  intégrale

The price of [ ...]  is uncensored ridicule? pure mockery? 

...complete bullshit?


----------



## Agnès E.

Oh, ok Kelly... complete bullshit would be my choice. 

It just expresses that the price is much too high and nothing can justify it. It's pure nonsense.


----------



## gcasa

JamesAG said:


> I've seen the phrase "foutage de gueule" a few times now and I have no idea what it means as it's not in any dictionary. This has been annoying me for a while so any help will be appreciated, thanks.



foutage is a noun which come from the verb "foutre" but don't exist really because it's slang language .  It's mean : making  fun of


----------



## emma42

I would substitute "bollocks" for "bullshit" if we were translating into British English.  "Bullshit" is used in BE, but it still sounds very AE, whereas "bollocks" is as British as a nice cup of tea.


----------



## ChiMike

emma42 said:


> I would substitute "bollocks" for "bullshit" if we were translating into British English. "Bullshit" is used in BE, but it still sounds very AE, whereas "bollocks" is as British as a nice cup of tea.


 
Hi, Em!

I have been wondering whether, in addition to being just BS or, as you rightly state and I suspected "bollocks" in BE, "foutage de gueule" also covers things which we, at least in AE, would cover with an expression like:   "you really have to have *brass balls* to think you can put that over on people". (And I don't know whether that is even said in BE or whether it is covered by "bollocks" in and of itself.)

or maybe:   "You've got to be kidding trying to dump that load of Crap (BS) on us!"

But I just don't know. Maybe we should resort to a long adventure in Googledom to try to find the answer.


----------



## emma42

Hi Mike!  I think "You've got to be taking the piss" or "You're taking the piss" would be the most common expression.  We do say "He's got (some) balls", but it's said as a compliment more often than not.


----------



## zam

Seeing that the BE “piss-taking” is not understood in the US, would its BE sidekick “mickey-taking” be more welcome by a US audience?

(elliptical style, as in the OP) = seriously taking the mickey (with their prices) / or serious/ridiculous mickey-taking


----------



## emma42

The problem with "mickey-taking" is that some people might find it offensive, bearing in mind its anti-Irish origins.


----------



## ChiMike

emma42 said:


> Hi Mike! I think "You've got to be taking the piss" or "You're taking the piss" would be the most common expression. We do say "He's got (some) balls", but it's said as a compliment more often than not.


 
So as not to confuse future readers  , "He's got some balls!" or "He's really got balls!" ("stones" can be substituted for "balls") is generally complimentary in AE as well.

It's when the boldness slips over into arrogance (a common phenom here!) with an assumption that the recipient of whatever it is (words or actions) is too stupid or lame-brained to realize the insult that the expression (He's got...) tips to "brass" in AE. This being the Bible-saturated society it is, I have always thought the addition of "brass" was derived from usages such as 1 Corinthians 13, 1 (KJV):
 "Though I speak with the tongues of men and of angels, and have not charity, I am become as *sounding brass*, or a tinkling cymbal."

But it may just be a reference to cold-bloodedness or coldheartedness, since we use "brass" for references to cold as well:
"As cold as a brass toilet seat in the Yukon." 
(which describes the temperature outside here today - 8 F. and going down!)
All the best!


----------



## ChiMike

zam said:


> Seeing that the BE “piss-taking” is not understood in the US, would its BE sidekick “mickey-taking” be more welcome by a US audience?
> 
> (elliptical style, as in the OP) = seriously taking the mickey (with their prices) / or serious/ridiculous mickey-taking


 
That would not be good in AE (and not because of the presence of millions of "micks" and their descendants).

"To slip (or give) someone a mickey" in AE means to drug the person unconscious - in the old days usually with chloral hydrate! - for nefarious ends - sexual, or just dumping him in the river...

Goes back to the gang situation which was the subject of the fairly recent movie: "Gangs of New York" and the like.


----------



## Cath.S.

Salut, je ne fais que passer ! 

J'en profite pour signaler que_ to take the mickey_ n'a rien à voir avec les habitants de la verte Irlande, mais dérive de to take the piss :
http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/344000.html

Voilà, je vous reverrai tous en 2007 !


----------



## emma42

Merci, egueule.  On a aussi, "extracting the Michael" en Angleterre.  Mais, c'est certain que beaucoup de gens _croient_ que cette phrase-ci vient d'un sentiment anti-Irelandais et alors, à mon avis, il faut faire attention.


----------



## zam

Oui, ce que tu dis est vrai Emma. Mais en même temps, je crois que pas mal de gens (enfin, tout est relatif, disons de + en + de gens) au R-U savent maintenant* que cette expression provient soit du Cockney soit qu'elle a un rapport à avec "micturation" (même si cette dernière version est probablement fausse, mais c'est l'impression qu'ont pas mal de gens).

*grâce, par exemple, à des émissions comme "Balderdash and piffle" qui ont connu un franc succés


----------



## emma42

Je ne suis pas d'accord, zam.  A mon avis, la plupart de gens au RU ne savent pas du tout "micturation", moins l'origine de la phrase en question.

Edit - Je crois que c'est "mictur*i*tion".


----------



## zam

emma42 said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord, zam. A mon avis, la plupart de gens au RU ne savent pas du tout "micturation", moins l'origine de la phrase en question.
> 
> Edit - Je crois que c'est "mictur*i*tion".


 
Si tu relis mon post Emma, tu verras que je n'ai pas écrit "la plupart des gens"; j'ai écrit "pas mal de gens" et "de + en + de gens" (grâce à certaines émissions BBC et rubriques dans magazines sur l'origine amusante ou non des principales expressions). 
Et j'ai ajouté "enfin, tout est relatif" pour bien souligner que bon, oui, c'est pas encore terriblement connu... 
Ça ne veut absolument pas dire que la majorité des gens connaissent l'origine de cette expression. En extrapolant un peu, on peut probablement supposer que la majorité des Français/Anglais ne connaissent pas l'origine de la majorité écrasante des expressions familières dans leur langue respective . Et c'est tout à fait compréhensible, car ça ne fait pas longtemps que les médias à forte audience se sont penchés sur ce sujet fascinant.

Oui, bien sûr, tu as raison, c'est "micturition" (mais "micturate", soulignons-le).


----------



## emma42

Oui, zam, tu a écrit "pas mal de gens", et j'ai écrit "la plupart"!  Cela ne change pas le fait que, à mon avis,_ beaucoup_ (compromisons!) de gens au RU croient que la phrase en question vient de "Mick", terme péjoratif pour "Irelandais".  C'est tout.


----------



## geve

egueule said:


> Salut, je ne fais que passer !
> 
> J'en profite pour signaler que_ to take the mickey_ n'a rien à voir avec les habitants de la verte Irlande, mais dérive de to take the piss :
> http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/344000.html
> 
> Voilà, je vous reverrai tous en 2007 !


Egueule qui ne fait que passer dans un fil nommé "foutage de gueule" - c'est du... 

Dans le fil You're just taking the piss, quelqu'un disait que les romans de la série Harry Potter étaient remplis de "Take the mickey". Donc, forcément pas vulgaire. 

I didn't know the word "unadulterated", and found it funny: it sounds like "does not contain adult content"  )


----------



## B.P.O.

I know this is an old thread, but I was wondering if *"Piss take"* (as a noun) would be a good translation for _"foutage de gueule"_ ?

I see that word every now and then, and can't really figure out what it means.

Thanks !


----------



## Cath.S.

B.P.O. said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I was wondering if *"Piss take"* (as a noun) would be a good translation for _"foutage de gueule"_ ?


Il semble que oui  ; j'aurais plutôt dit _piss tak*ing*_ - _my_ _*m*istake_.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

I would be interested in knowing how the word (piss-take) is used. Could the natives provide some sample sentences ?

J'entends l'expression "c'est du foutage de gueule" presque toujours utilisée pour exprimer familièrement et de manière grossière : "on se moque de nous" ou encore "on nous prend vraiment pour des imbéciles".


----------



## Machiboultata

Hi, well i already tried to find an english translation for "foutage de gueule" in this forum, but i never found the one i wanted.

I was talking to a friend of mine, and i was talking about a parody show so it was very funny, and i said something like: yeah it was so funny and nothing was serious, it was...and then i thought about the expression "un foutage de gueule" but i didn't want to say something like, they made fun of everybody, i really wanted to point out the fact that it was really a "foutage de gueule", you know the kind of movies with parody stuffs, like "Epic Movie", or "Scary Movie" or the french movie "La cité de la peur" well you know all that kind of movies which are based on other movies but just exagerate them to do something funny, you know what i mean?

Well i hope you'll find out : )


----------



## Keith Bradford

spoof
Mick-take
take-off


----------



## Machiboultata

Thank you, do you know what is the most used in English American?


----------



## Keith Bradford

Sorry, no, American English is a foreign language to me.


----------



## sound shift

D'accord avec Keith. Aussi: "Skit" ("The film is a skit on "La cité de la peur"). C'est de l'anglais britannique. Je ne connais pas les termes qu'on emploie aux États-Unis.


----------



## Momerath

I would suggest "piss-take", which is slightly more profane than Keith's suggestions.


----------



## sound shift

Yes, that's a good idea. "Film B is a piss-take of film A."


----------



## elwaldman

This is an old thread, but still, better late than never, I guess?

In American English, you could say "bullshit, or "fucking around with someone" in one context, if you're taking about people. Ex. "Don't take what he says too seriously. He's just fucking/screwing/messing with you."  Or "Don't take what he says too seriously. It's just a lot of bullshit."

If you were talking about something being a parody of something else, though, that doesn't really work. The expressions that come to mind are pretty polite. "Film B is a spoof of film A." "Film B plays around with the basic idea of film A." "Film B is a parody film". Maybe "Film B is just a bullshit funny version of film A." 

I guess "bullshit funny version" kind of serves the purpose (not very polite, though, and not something people say a lot). 

You could also say, "Film B was a complete mash-up of film A."


----------



## Machiboultata

Thank you very much for you answers!


----------



## Aristide

À mon avis, l'expression _"se foutre de la gueule" (de quelqu'un),_
et aussi, l'expression _"prendre (quelqu'un) pour un con"_
rejoignent un peu l'expression _"played as a fool", "don't play me as a fool",_ etc.

Dans certains contextes :
C'est du foutage de gueule
= ils se foutent de nous
= We are being played as fools


Dans d'autres contextes :
C'est du foutage de gueule = Vous vous foutez de ma gueule
(paroles préliminaires avant de commencer à cogner)


----------



## franc 91

F. de G.  - the lengths to which they are taking to lie to us gives the distinct impression that they despise us (paraphrase)


----------

